

UCSB researchers demonstrate that 15=3x5 about half of the time  - ianbishop
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-08/uoc--urd081712.php

======
Xcelerate
That's really cool. I didn't realize how hard it is to factor large numbers.
Looking at the Wikipedia page on RSA numbers, can you believe this number has
not been factored:

12462036678171878406583504460810659043482037465167880575481878
88832896668011882108550360395702725087475098647684384586210548
65537970253930571891217684318286362846948405301614416430468066
875699415246993185704183030512549594371372159029236099

